# how meny Christians are on this site? (I am one)



## redneckfisher (Jul 7, 2010)

Iwas just wondering how meny other Christians there are on this site, because there are a lot of people that have positive christian signatures   .


----------



## ebcbob (Jul 8, 2010)

I am on who believes that Jesus is the Christ, the Son of the Living God. and not ashamed to profess it.


----------



## wasilvers (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm a christian. Kind of dangerous to say that though. My friend used to use it against me all the time. :?


----------



## hossthehermit (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm a Druid.


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2010)

I am, I could be better at it though......

I had my daughters Christening a couple of weeks ago. The Priest(awesome guy) said one thing that stuck in my head........

"You younger kids today need to unplug every now and then".


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jul 8, 2010)

One here too! Like Jim I could be better!


----------



## FishingBuds (Jul 8, 2010)

Now a Days I say------Im a White, Straight, Republican, gun owner & jon boat owner CHRISTIAN, How else can I pee you Off today????????? =D> 


We should always try cause we will fail at it. [-o<


----------



## bear7625 (Jul 8, 2010)

Christian and proud of it!


----------



## russ010 (Jul 8, 2010)

I've been a faithful follower now for 24 years... but as ALL Christians, I fall every now and again


----------



## Anthony Sisk (Jul 8, 2010)

Me Too.Like every one else,i could be a better one.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 8, 2010)

me 2


----------



## jasonr95 (Jul 8, 2010)

im a christian, and i think we all could do better, but i know i could.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 8, 2010)

God loves me more than I love him....and I try to love Him more every day. I don't think I can ever catch up, but I'm not going to stop trying.


----------



## Hanr3 (Jul 8, 2010)

The real question is.



Have you been saved?


I have.
Christ walks with me, and at time carries me.


----------



## tincansailor (Jul 9, 2010)

Me to! A sinner saved by grace.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 9, 2010)

Present.

I spend a lot more time communing with Him in His outdoor temple than I probably should, but I hope he might be okay with that.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 9, 2010)

He's the only company I have on my 1.5-2 hours commutes to work.. and Lord knows he takes a lot off my shoulders in the mornings before I start my day.


----------



## po1 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm one of the lucky ones raised in the church by a large christian family. Some the best conversations I've had with our savior has come from sitting out in the middle of the lake in the boat.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 9, 2010)

THIS is a GREAT thread. Love every response so far.


----------



## redneckfisher (Jul 9, 2010)

Hanr3 said:


> The real question is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes i am i was saved in June of 2007



fender66 said:


> THIS is a GREAT thread. Love every response so far.



i half to agree with you every post is awesome!!!


----------



## masterofillusion (Jul 9, 2010)

[-o< I couldn't get through the day without Him.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 9, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> I spend a lot more time communing with Him in His outdoor temple than I probably should, but I hope he might be okay with that.



x2


----------



## cavman138 (Jul 9, 2010)

I find myself talking to Him all the time. Through good times and definitely through bad times.


----------



## RStewart (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, I'm glad to see that, while I may never meet you guys in this life, I will have the pleasure of fishing with you all in Heaven. I must confess that I have been living the past year or so like a Christian atheist (I'm reading a book called The Christian atheist by Craig Groeschel. Very good read so far. Really pointing out some things in my life). I am saved, but my relationship with GOD hasn't been what it should be. My cousin came in for the 4th, and we got to fellowship a little and I think GOD used him to put me back in the light.


----------



## SMDave (Jul 10, 2010)

Christian and proud!


----------



## free jonboat (Jul 10, 2010)

proud christian and wouldnt/couldnt have it any other way!!!


----------



## redneckfisher (Jul 10, 2010)

stew6371 said:


> Well, I'm glad to see that, while I may never meet you guys in this life, I will have the pleasure of fishing with you all in Heaven. I must confess that I have been living the past year or so like a Christian atheist (I'm reading a book called The Christian atheist by Craig Groeschel. Very good read so far. Really pointing out some things in my life). I am saved, but my relationship with GOD hasn't been what it should be. My cousin came in for the 4th, and we got to fellowship a little and I think GOD used him to put me back in the light.


good to hear, i'll be praying for you.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jul 11, 2010)

Got saved as a 12 year old boy. Though I fall and fail every day I try to walk with him daily. 
Great thread. Glad we can have it, and hopefully still all be friends =D>


----------



## lswoody (Jul 11, 2010)

I am, and have been since I was 15, am now 42. I wasted alot of my early years as a Christian. But the last 7 yrs. or so have rededicated my life to the Lord and the Blessings have just blown me away. Have a Blessed day.


----------



## wolfmjc (Jul 11, 2010)

8) me,my beautiful wife and 2 kids on the right path, pray for our country and our troops! [-o< 
conservative, christian, gun owner your local liberal warned you about! [-X


----------



## Henry Hefner (Jul 11, 2010)

Another Christian here! Once upon a time I was even called upon to teach the men's Bible study at my church. That's a humbling experience, and I'm sure that I got more out of it than those I taught. Don't get upset if you fall, be glad that you keep getting back up! Like the old bumper sticker says: "Christians aren't perfect, just forgiven!"


----------



## switchback (Jul 11, 2010)

Christian here to.


----------



## lswoody (Jul 12, 2010)

Henry Hefner said:


> Another Christian here! Once upon a time I was even called upon to teach the men's Bible study at my church. That's a humbling experience, and I'm sure that I got more out of it than those I taught. Don't get upset if you fall, be glad that you keep getting back up! Like the old bumper sticker says: "Christians aren't perfect, just forgiven!"




AMEN Brother!!!!! That's right!!!!


----------



## Doug (Jul 13, 2010)

Another Christian her also! It took God moving me, my wife and oldest son away from our family in AL in 1996 to see it was God's hand in growing us. We have learned to be stronger Christians for this and I am very proud to be a "Work in Progess" daily.

It is also GREAT to know we are able to share our belief's.

Thanks to everyone for sharing on this post.

Doug


----------



## Krash (Jul 14, 2010)

I was baptized Lutheran and spent a lot of time at church as a kid, then in my teens turned my back on God. Some 6 or 7 years ago I realized that all the things I'm blessed with can't be just luck, and I know I don't deserve it all. So it must be the good Lord showing me His love, and I try harder and harder every day to show Him some back.

Excellent thread.


----------



## KMixson (Jul 15, 2010)

I am a Christian. I grew up in a Christian household. I went to a private Baptist Church School up to the seventh grade.


----------



## robinpa (Jul 16, 2010)

I certainly am , and very proud to be called one!!


----------

